# Best Shampoo



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a good dog shampoo that will make Jaxx not smell like a dog a day or two after he is washed. I would like to bathe him myself since he is so small and is not hard to bathe but all the shampoos I have found only last for a day or two. I do not want to wash him too often and make his skin and coat dry out. 
We always took my golden retriever when he was alive to the vet to be washed because of his size but he never started smelling like a dog for at least 3 weeks afterward.
I am hoping that there is a shampoo that I can buy that will help with the dog smell. Jaxx is constantly on our laps or on the furniture so smell makes a huge difference.
Also is there anything to help with the dog smell in between baths?


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the Cain & Able lavender & peppermint shampoos. Tropiclean papya is nice too.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

espree brand look at their colognes


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I avoid all shampoos that have sulfates. For myself and the dogs. Too harsh for everyone's "fur" and skin!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I ordered shampoo from Epi-Pet Skin Treatment:The New Generation of High Performance Skin Care Products have not received yet just ordered but has great review and also Mel's Chi's (Melanie) told me about it on here.

Ingredients: Epi-Pet's Cleansing Agent Shampoo contains 13 skin conditioners including lavender, honey, cucumber, chamomille, algae extract, rosemary and witch hazel to name a few. Hair conditioners including glycerin and wheat amino acid are present. Humectants which act like moisturizers include glycerine, honey and algae extract. Anti-itch and antioxidant ingredients include tea tree oil camellia leaf extract and tocopheryl acetate. Bromelain is an excellent exfoliant that strips the skin of unwanted excess oils. Sodium laureth sulfate, (not to be confused with sodium lauryl sulfate which is very irritating to the skin) is a versatile surfactant or cleansing agent that is very safe and compatible with the skin. Cedar is a common insect repellant. Lavender and vanilla extracts provide a very pleasant aroma.


----------

